# Worcester DA candidates make statements



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sunday, July 30, 2006 *Pairs of killings confound*

*Richard Nangle TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*









Unsolved murders could become an issue in this year's race for district attorney. Outgoing District Attorney John J. Conte has been assailed for some high-profile murders that have remained unsolved on his watch. The two candidates for his post - Daniel J. Shea and Joseph D. Early Jr. - have made unsolved murders a campaign theme.

_*Mr. Shea*_ _*says*_ the state police unit attached to the district attorney's office sets up as _little more than a drug informant operation and is *unsuited to handle murder investigations*_. He would send assistant district attorneys to training sessions to keep up with the latest changes in the law, he said, and would personally look at all of the unsolved murder cases to try to determine how investigations have gone wrong. In some cases, he said, he expects to find that evidence was lost or spoiled. 
*This should get the MSP detective's votes!!!!*

Mr. Early said he believes it is important to have open lines of communication between the district attorney's office and the local police chiefs.

*"When it warrants, I'll go to the crime scene myself,"* he said. 
_*And do WHAT????*_

As for training, Mr. Early said he believes assistant district attorneys should always have access to the latest information on, for example, search and seizures.

"It's never about reinventing the wheel," he said. 
*But he will try !!!*


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Sunday, July 30, 2006 *Pairs of killings confound*
> 
> *Richard Nangle TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
> 
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Wait until someone gets a large drug seizure from a cold traffic stop in Worcester County. They are intimidated by some POS who hires a good attorney. Count how long it takes for them to shit their pants during the case because they didn't do their homework for a successful prosecution.

They'd rather just walk around with all the folders for suspended operators and possession of class D, and hand out "dismissed" verdicts. Unsolved murders are the smallest portion of working cases in the DAs office, but it eats up tons of resources.


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

"They'd rather just walk around with all the folders for suspended operators and possession of class D, and hand out "dismissed" verdicts. Unsolved murders are the smallest portion of working cases in the DAs office, but it eats up tons of resources."

I agree. They get paid the same whether they go to trial or make a plea bargain...which one takes less work?? I spoke with Dan Shea; he is not pro-plea bargains. Sh*tbags will go to trial, no deals. If he gets elected, there wil be radical change in Worcester County. ALl he needs is to win the primary and he's in...so vote


----------

